# Il Barcellona rischia il fallimento se i giocatori non tagliano



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



Mi immagino la discussione con Messi che é stato trattenuto con le catene legali....
E se Messi non taglia perché dovrebbe farlo Coutinho?

Non la vedo facile


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



Il mio fegato si sente rinascere.

Squadra che deve ritornare a recitare il suo ruolo, perfino l'Inter dovrà apparire un club prestigioso al confronto.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



può essere un buon cadavere dove pescare giocatori


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Magari falliscono.


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2020)

Sapete come si chiama? KARMA. Le spagnole sono resuscitate con la Ley Beckham (era nostro, maledetti!), ora è il momento di pagare lo scotto.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]

attendiamo il piano Marshall dal Real Madrid per aiutare il nemico


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ma i proprietari veri non servono a nulla cit.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]
> 
> attendiamo il piano Marshall dal Real Madrid per aiutare il nemico



Dici che anche il Real ha il suo Suma?



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il mio fegato si sente rinascere.
> 
> Squadra che deve ritornare a recitare il suo ruolo, *perfino l'Inter dovrà apparire un club prestigioso al confronto*.



Adesso non esageriamo, eh.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dici che anche il Real ha il suo Suma?
> 
> 
> 
> Adesso non esageriamo, eh.



ci sarà anche in Spagna chi pensa meglio vedere vincere il rivale che uno straniero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sarà anche in Spagna chi pensa meglio vedere vincere il rivale che uno straniero



Comunque a parte gli scherzi, certi discorsi li capisco anche, la Liga Spagnola non può prescindere da nessuna delle due grandi. Questo è indiscutibile.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi, certi discorsi li capisco anche, la Liga Spagnola non può prescindere da nessuna delle due grandi. Questo è indiscutibile.



dal 1960 al 1985 un solo campionato vinto.
per non parlare del magro bottino in coppa dei campioni
sarebbe interessante avere un'altra battagliare con il Real


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal 1960 al 1985 un solo campionato vinto.
> per non parlare del magro bottino in coppa dei campioni



E infatti in quegli anni la Liga Spagnola era quello che era, specie da metà anni ‘60 ad inizio anni ‘90. Tanto che anche il Real, che vinceva ben 16 campionati nel trentennio 1966-1998, appena si affacciava in Coppa Campioni (e lo faceva spesso, ben 16 partecipazioni in quel periodo, corrispondenti ad altrettanti scudetti) prendeva gran schiaffoni. E ne prese per un trentennio, eh.


----------



## David Drills (31 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il mio fegato si sente rinascere.
> 
> Squadra che deve ritornare a recitare il suo ruolo, perfino l'Inter dovrà apparire un club prestigioso al confronto.



perchè dici? Non conosco la storia del Barca, che ruolo aveva?


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E infatti in quegli anni la Liga Spagnola era quello che era, specie da metà anni ‘60 ad inizio anni ‘90. Tanto che anche il Real, che vinceva ben 16 campionati nel trentennio 1966-1998, appena si affacciava in Coppa Campioni (e lo faceva spesso, ben 16 partecipazioni in quel periodo, corrispondenti ad altrettanti scudetti) prendeva gran schiaffoni. E ne prese per un trentennio, eh.



c'è l'Atletico Madrid che ha stadio di proprietà e spende abbastanza,negli anni ha avuto ottimi giocatori.
strapaga un allenatore da anni,potrebbe ambire a prendere il posto del Barcelona post Messi.
prima non c'era un'alternativa internazionale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> perchè dici? Non conosco la storia del Barca, che ruolo aveva?



Secondo me un po’ si esagera col Barca. È vero che fino al 2006 avevano una sola Coppa Campioni, ma avevano già 17 scudetti in Spagna (cosa non facile da raggiungere, con un concorrente come il Real), e avevano avuto una marea di giocatori leggendari, tra cui Ronaldo, quello vero, e Maradona.

Di sicuro era (ed è tutt’ora, anzi a maggior ragione dopo l’era Messi) un club più prestigioso del sopravvalutatissimo United, che fino al ‘93 aveva 7 scudetti e una coppa campioni (praticamente un Torino più prestigioso) e che nella sua storia ha giocato cinque finali di Champions in 65 anni di Coppa Campioni (eppure da alcuni lo United viene misteriosamente e inspiegabilmente ritenuto un club dal prestigio inferiore solo a Real e Milan, roba da matti, la prova della potenza del marketing).



Andris ha scritto:


> c'è l'Atletico Madrid che ha stadio di proprietà e spende abbastanza,negli anni ha avuto ottimi giocatori.
> strapaga un allenatore da anni,potrebbe ambire a prendere il posto del Barcelona post Messi.
> prima non c'era un'alternativa internazionale.



Hai ragione, o meglio ce l’avresti, ma nel calcio di oggi purtroppo contano i fatturati, e dubito che l’Atletico possa ambire ad avere un fatturato tale da prendere il posto del Barca. Credo abbia limiti strutturali molto più pronunciati e che sia già giunto, se non al suo limite, molto vicino ad esso (per intenderci, fossero stati gestiti come noi nell’ultimo decennio fatturerebbero si e no 50 milioni, altro che 200 come noi, che è un dato quasi incredibile visto quello che abbiamo passato e “rivelatore” del potenziale che avremmo se portati al massimo dei giri). Se così non fosse, vedere le due squadre di Madrid allo stesso livello sarebbe forse anche più interessante del dualismo Real-Barca, ma purtroppo temo che l’era FPF (che “incatena” i clubs al loro potenziale) non lo renda possibile.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dici che anche il Real ha il suo Suma?
> 
> 
> 
> Adesso non esageriamo, eh.



gabri65's most hated clubs classification (with levels of dislikeness):

1) Barcellona: +infinity
2) Santos: +infinity
3) Juventus: +infinity - 1
4) Inter: 1000
5) San Paolo: 500
6) Manchester United: 100
7) tutte le francesi: 20
8) Fiorentina: 10
9) Sassuolo: 5
10) Monza: 1


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> gabri65's most hated clubs classification (with levels of dislikeness):
> 
> 1) Barcelona: +infinity
> 2) Santos: +infinity
> ...



Molto interessante. Ho notato lo United, come mai detesti anche loro (non piacciono nemmeno a me ma voglio vedere se abbiamo motivazioni simili)?


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Molto interessante. Ho notato lo United, come mai detesti anche loro (non piacciono nemmeno a me ma voglio vedere se abbiamo motivazioni simili)?



Mi meraviglio che tu lo chieda. Sarei per non rispondere perché è triviale, ma vabbé. 

Si credono chissà quale gloriosa squadra anche se non hanno vinto un accidente, e nonostante questo hanno più tifosi di noi nel mondo, non si sa in base a cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglio che tu lo chieda. Sarei per non rispondere perché è triviale, ma vabbé.
> 
> Si credono chissà quale gloriosa squadra anche se non hanno vinto un accidente, e nonostante questo hanno più tifosi di noi nel mondo, non si sa in base a cosa.



Amen, fratello. Stesse mie motivazioni.

Ma a dire il vero anche molto milanisti lo ritengono un club subito sotto noi e il Real come prestigio, basta che leggi le classifiche stilate anche sul forum del prestigio del club.

Non si sa in base a quale motivo, scrivi? Io l’ho detto nel mio precedente post: potenza del marketing. Lo United è maestro in questo, tanto che è riuscito a convincere molti di essere il primo club d’Inghilterra quando tra Liverpool e United c’è praticamente la stessa differenza in palmares che c’è tra noi e l’Inter.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tanto la salvano regolarmente senza minimo dubbio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Tanto la salvano regolarmente senza minimo dubbio.



Non hanno permesso il fallimemnto della Lazzie figurati se permetterebbero in Spagna il fallimento di un Golem calcistico come il Barca. Impossibile.


----------



## vannu994 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non hanno permesso il fallimemnto della Lazzie figurati se permetterebbero in Spagna il fallimento di un Golem calcistico come il Barca. Impossibile.



Esatto, società così non possono essere fatte fallire, sarebbe simbolo di fallimento di un intero sistema...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Esatto, società così non possono essere fatte fallire, sarebbe simbolo di fallimento di un intero sistema...



Ma infatti, è letteralmente impossibile.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo l’ala destra per la prossima estate allora?


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.


Continua a comprare giocatori di 150mln pirla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2020)

godrei per questi asini, ma è impossibile.


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



190 mln di monte ingaggi da tagliare... vuol dire dimezzarlo!
Non so quanto sia fondata questa notizia ma se fosse vera li voglio proprio vedere mentre vanno dai giocatori a dire: dai facciamo che da domani pigli la metà.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> 190 mln di monte ingaggi da tagliare... vuol dire dimezzarlo!
> Non so quanto sia fondata questa notizia ma se fosse vera li voglio proprio vedere mentre vanno dai giocatori a dire: dai facciamo che da domani pigli la metà.



Dovrebbero essere gli stessi giocatori a farlo come ha fatto Piquet.


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto stasera hanno strappato un mitico 1-1 sul campo dell'Alaves...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

crisi di liquidità si, fallimento no. Emetteranno un bond o si faranno fare prestiti per ripianare


----------



## Miro (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



Situazione figlia del Covid ma anche e soprattutto della gestione scellerata del mercato dopo la Champions 2015. Fatico a ricordarmi un acquisito azzeccato del Barca da li in poi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Situazione figlia del Covid ma anche e soprattutto della gestione scellerata del mercato dopo la Champions 2015. Fatico a ricordarmi un acquisito azzeccato del Barca da li in poi.



Gli errori del resto sono inevitabili, altrimenti chi è al top in un dato momento, per cifra tecnica e fatturato, diventerebbe non detronizzabile da nessuno. Anche noi negli anni ‘90 eravamo il club più ricco e all’epoca meglio gestito, però una serie di cose (fine ciclo, acquisti sbagliati che come detto sono praticamente inevitabile, l’emergere di nuove realtà prima dormienti) ci ha portato a fare sei anni anonimi 1996-2002 (in cui non fummo mai né vincenti né competitivi, tranne l’anno dello scudetto di Zac, che fu episodico). Sta a chi è sotto in quel momento approfittarne per prendersi la corona.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma i proprietari veri non servono a nulla cit.



perfetto, se ci fosse una proprietà non avrebbero nessun rischio. Gli Fc Commercialisti non hanno idea dei danni che potrebbero esserci in un contesto del genere, se non ci fossero i proprietari.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Intanto stasera hanno strappato un mitico 1-1 sul campo dell'Alaves...



ma i carcerati come hanno fatto ad essere stati umiliati da questi? lol


----------



## Albijol (1 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



too big to fail ma godrei potentissimo se accadesse


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2020)

Too big to fail


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2020)

La situazione del Barca è la normalità. Parlano di loro perché sono il primo club del mondo in questo momento, ma ogni club ha lo stesso problema.

Noi abbiamo già accordato in primavera la rinuncia ad alcune mensilità dei giocatori, e nonostante questo Elliott a fine hanno ha versato 140 milioni per pagare debiti verso dipendenti e fornitori.

Chi non ha un Elliott a coprire le spalle rischia concretamente il fallimento se la pandemia ferma il calcio di nuovo. 

È uno scenario che nel forum abbiamo già diffusamente discusso e spiegato a primavera scorsa. Noi siamo privilegiati, la maggioranza è con l'acqua alla gola, incluse Barca e Real. 

Nel caso specifico comunque è un falso problema. Se il Barca ottiene collaborazione dai giocatori può impegnare i ricavi delle TV e ottenere tutti i prestiti che vuole, anche grazie al sostegno del governo spagnolo e della Catalogna, come sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2020)

Pare che perda 5mln di euro al giorno.

Ad ogni modo ci penserà il fantomatico fpf a salvare il calcio, che sarà mai??
Oppss , non mi dite che i soldi erano di carta? E vabbè, ne stamperemo di nuove di banconote.


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Novembre 2020)

sono in crisi economica? vendano, come hanno fatto tutti gli altri che sono andati in crisi. devono essere lacrime e sangue solo per le italiane???


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> gabri65's most hated clubs classification (with levels of dislikeness):
> 
> 1) Barcellona: +infinity
> 2) Santos: +infinity
> ...



Quasi uguali le mie, però la juve andrebbe al primo posto indiscusso, e metterei la Roma da qualche parte, per le ladrate degli ultimi anni nei nostri confronti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, è letteralmente impossibile.



il problema è capire chi paga ... un conto è dilazionare le tasse per 120 anni, un conto è tirare fuori centinaia di milioni a botta (671 milioni di monte ingaggi, da tirare fuori tutti gli anni)


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> gabri65's most hated clubs classification (with levels of dislikeness):
> 
> 1) Barcellona: +infinity
> 2) Santos: +infinity
> ...




Io metto tutti i francesi. Non solo i calciatori  

Li odio per la loro squallida grandeur. Se un francese vince il campionato mondiale di morra cinese, questi ci fanno i titoloni. Che odio.

Che siano Olimpiadi, mondiali o europei di qualunque sport, ciclismo ecc. Io più che tifare Italia tifo contro i francesi. Tutto il resto mi va bene. Nel 2006 festeggiai più per la sconfitta dei francesi che per la vittoria dell’Italia.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Novembre 2020)

Non lo faranno succedere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La situazione del Barca è la normalità. Parlano di loro perché sono il primo club del mondo in questo momento, ma ogni club ha lo stesso problema.
> 
> Noi abbiamo già accordato in primavera la rinuncia ad alcune mensilità dei giocatori, e nonostante questo Elliott a fine hanno ha versato 140 milioni per pagare debiti verso dipendenti e fornitori.
> 
> ...



Comunque ribadisco..... danno a Messi almeno 50 milioni lordi l’anno.
Questo voleva andare via e magari gli portava anche 100 milioni dal City di turno.

Tra risparmi e cartellino erano 150 milioni.
Ci coprivi il buco Covid. 

Perché io, Coutinho dovrei accordarti un taglio del mio stipendio per darlo a Messi?

Si sapeva a cosa si andava incontro.

Ci di fronte a opzioni (soldi per le cessioni e possibili risparmi di cartellini) ha agito come se nulla fosse, adesso se ne deve assumere le conseguenze.

Si sapeva che si vendeva sottocosto, essendoci la crisi.
Ma chi ha evitato di vendere a quello che offrivano, adesso non puó chiedere i soldi agli altri giocatori o addirittura ai cittadini.

Quanto costa Milenkovic? 40! Tomyasu? 25 Kabak? 35 Simakan? 25....

Ok, liberi di chiedere quello che volete, ma adesso vi arrangiate senza rompere le scatole


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque ribadisco..... danno a Messi almeno 50 milioni lordi l’anno.
> Questo voleva andare via e magari gli portava anche 100 milioni dal City di turno.
> 
> Tra risparmi e cartellino erano 150 milioni.
> ...



Ma mica il City è messo meglio del Barca...

È un problema contingente che affligge tutti. Alcuni hanno scelto la strada che dici tu, tipo le francesi o le tedesche, altre hanno scelto di aspettare gennaio e vedere cosa succede.

Ad ogni modo il Barca è una società particolare e non può ragionare come dici tu. Hanno ceduto Suarez Rakitic Vidal... direi abbastanza. Ci mancherebbe solo avessero ceduto pure Messi!

Una soluzione la troveranno, i ricavi da diritti TV permettono di indebitarsi facilmente.

Riguardo al taglio degli stipendi, è il problema che hanno tutte. Noi lo abbiamo fatto a primavera, tra l'altro, e non è escluso lo dovremo fare di nuovo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



Il virus ha dimostrato che nel calcio i soldi di carta non esistono e che è sempre meglio avere una proprietà dietro.
Ok, anche questa è una NON notizia.

Il fpf sbugiardato per l'ennesima volta.
Ora, siccome i clubs possono mantenerli anche i tifosi, saranno tommasino, nicolino e gabrielino a salvare i clubs dal fallimento.
Ah no?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma mica il City è messo meglio del Barca...
> 
> È un problema contingente che affligge tutti. Alcuni hanno scelto la strada che dici tu, tipo le francesi o le tedesche, altre hanno scelto di aspettare gennaio e vedere cosa succede.
> 
> ...



Finché é una questione che interna alle societá, alle leghe, alle federazioni, alle associazioni..... liberi di accordarsi come meglio credono.

Basta che non vengano da me, cittadino a chiedere i soldi per pagare lo stipendio di Palacio, quando vendendo Tomyasu, i soldi li avevano


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finché é una questione che interna alle societá, alle leghe, alle federazioni, alle associazioni..... liberi di accordarsi come meglio credono.
> 
> Basta che non vengano da me, cittadino a chiedere i soldi per pagare lo stipendio di Palacio, quando vendendo Tomyasu, i soldi li avevano



Verranno in tanti a chiederti i soldi, non solo le società di calcio.

Il principio è giusto,sacrosanto, ma sai anche tu come funzionano le cose.

Questo governo finora non ha sentito ragioni, è stato sempre durissimo verso il mondo del calcio, vedremo. Per me troveranno accordi tra loro, lo stato non sarà coinvolto più di tanto. 
Già col bonus fiscale dal mio punto di vista hanno pisciato fuori dal vaso. Il bello poi è che i tifosi esultano quando un campione straniero viene preso grazie a questo, senza considerare che i milioni di tasse che risparmia lui le pagano i contribuenti!

Comunque per il caso del Barca è diverso. Il rapporto che hanno con le autorità della Catalogna ha già dato tanti privilegi, ci sono un'infinità di precedenti.


----------



## cris (4 Novembre 2020)

Ci voleva il covid a far capire che si sono raggiunte cifre folli insostenibili nel mondo del calcio


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finché é una questione che interna alle societá, alle leghe, alle federazioni, alle associazioni..... liberi di accordarsi come meglio credono.
> 
> Basta che non vengano da me, cittadino a chiedere i soldi per pagare lo stipendio di Palacio, quando vendendo Tomyasu, i soldi li avevano



Mi fa pensare a Cecchi Gori che stava fallendo ma non voleva cedere Toldo Rui Costa e Batistuta


----------



## Giangy (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportata da RAC 1. Il Barcellona potrebbe fallire se i giocatori non dovessero accettare la richiesta di ridursi l'ingaggio. Il Barcellon ha bisogno di tagliare 190 mln di euro di salari dei giocatori. Intanto ci sono in atto li negoziati tra gli avvocati del Barcellona e dei giocatori per trovare una soluzione. Il Barcellona è in crisi.



Sarebbe davvero epico! Comunque il Barca, non so perchè, per me è una delle squadre più odiose d'europa, ricordo ancora quando si esaltavano con il tiki taka. Se ciò si avvererà sarebbe davvero una cosa epocale nel mondo del calcio. Trà l'altro hanno un sacco di top, ma anche un sacco di giovanissimi davvero interessanti.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque un pensierino su qualcuno del Barça io a gennaio lo farei. Parlando di sogni a me Griezmann farebbe proprio impazzire.


----------



## Giangy (4 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque un pensierino su qualcuno del Barça io a gennaio lo farei. Parlando di sogni a me Griezmann farebbe proprio impazzire.



Questi nomi più che altro sono senza dubbio più di un sogno. Al caso nostro farebbero più che comodo, nomi tipo Junior Firpo, Pedri, o Dembele, ma anche Ansu Fati. Vedremo come si evolverà la storia, anche se sembra fantascienza un fallimento cosi alla brusca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sarebbe davvero epico! Comunque il Barca, non so perchè, per me è una delle squadre più odiose d'europa, ricordo ancora quando si esaltavano con il tiki taka. Se ciò si avvererà sarebbe davvero una cosa epocale nel mondo del calcio. Trà l'altro hanno un sacco di top, ma anche un sacco di giovanissimi davvero interessanti.



Odiosi come pochi.
La lora prima Champions l'hanno rubata a noi.
Shevchenko al Camp Nou segna un gol di testa normalissimo. Milan che pareggia il gol di Giuly del andata e con squadra in piena maturita poteva battere questo Barca.
Ma non fu cosi. Markus Merk diede punizione al Barcellona per presunto fallo di Shevchenko su Puyol. Era un fischio interamente inventato, non c'era nulla. Proprio nulla. Puyol é scivolato via senza alcun tocco di Sheva che era distante minimo mezzo metro da Puyol che non protesto nemmeno. 

Il loro ciclo parte da quella partita rubata.


----------



## Giangy (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Odiosi come pochi.
> La lora prima Champions l'hanno rubata a noi.
> Shevchenko al Camp Nou segna un gol di testa normalissimo. Milan che pareggia il gol di Giuly del andata e con squadra in piena maturita poteva battere questo Barca.
> Ma non fu cosi. Markus Merk diede punizione al Barcellona per presunto fallo di Shevchenko su Puyol. Era un fischio interamente inventato, non c'era nulla. Proprio nulla. Puyol é scivolato via senza alcun tocco di Sheva che era distante minimo mezzo metro da Puyol che non protesto nemmeno.
> ...



Io il Barca, l’ho sempre vista come una Juve in versione spagnola. Comunque non so spiegare perché mi stanno sulle scatole, è la squadra estera che odio di più. Comunque dicono che domani già si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa di più su questa vicenda.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Novembre 2020)

Sì raccoglie ciò che si semina. Avete sperperato a destra e a manca? E adesso che volete?


----------

